# Question for the admins/moderators.



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a simple question for the moderators/admins of this forum. Why is it that naming familiar creeks/rivers/streams/etc. in replies such a problem? This seems to be getting alot of people into issues with the site. All we are trying to do when we share this information is help fellow fisherman out. Thanks for any reply.

FDH


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> I have a simple question for the moderators/admins of this forum. Why is it that naming familiar creeks/rivers/streams/etc. in replies such a problem? This seems to be getting alot of people into issues with the site. All we are trying to do when we share this information is help fellow fisherman out. Thanks for any reply.
> 
> FDH


Because some people share too much. And some small streams really can't take the pressure. 

Lots of guys work hard to find secluded spots and I will tell you from 1st hand experience it really, really, really sucks when one of your favorite spots shows up on the internet. 

BTW, after a few pms I am going to start watching this forum more. Lots of guys are not thrilled with the specifics here.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

A couple more years and you'll feel the same way FDH. Just read the sticky at the top of the forum and you'll be all set.

I've been on here for quite a while and there's always been at least similar rules as the current rules. I like it honestly.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with the tracker. The internet forums are a troll's heaven when it comes to fishing information.

The forum has a private message system to talk to individuals that may have the information that you're looking for.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I see two posts above this one both with common river names in the title, will those be locked down?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

someone11 said:


> So I see two posts above this one both with common river names in the title, will those be locked down?


Read this link and you'll be able to answer your own question.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1463918&postcount=1


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

ih772 said:


> Read this link and you'll be able to answer your own question.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1463918&postcount=1


So the answer is yes, at least for one. What a shame. Why isnt the carp on that list?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

someone11 said:


> So the answer is yes, at least for one. What a shame. Why isnt the ***** on that list?


For good reason. OT


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

someone11 said:


> Why isnt the carp on that list?


I couldn't specifically answer that. The forum owners obviously have their reasons for not wanting "internet trolls" lurking on here for information on that river.

I'm rather grateful for this site not allowing trolls to know what is going on at the rivers near my cabin. The last thing I want is some idiot leaving trash all over the place and poaching fish.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

i wish people would stop being so touchy about the C*** River. its a popular fishery! anyday of the week its loaded. its such a shame that someone asking a simple question has their thread shut down. he didnt even mention a specific place on the river. IN CASE YOU HAVENT NOTCIED, ITS A HUGE RIVER! a simple question regarding the way it got its name, has the thread closed . such a shame...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Pretty cut and clear guys. Post on the rivers on the list, or I will close the thread. And if you continue to post on them after numerous warnings I will just ban you from the UP forums. 

We have these rules to protect some streams. Hell if you go on other websites many don't even allow UP streams to be reported on at all. We are more liberal than some.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> a simple question regarding the way it got its name, has the thread closed . such a shame...


That thread is not closed.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Everyone and their brother/sister/mom/dad knows about the Carp. Ask any fisherman or hunter here at LSSU and they all know what/where the carp is and what you can catch in it. Im sorry but the Carp isnt a big secret.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

was talking about the one regarding the Pine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416969


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude just drop it. If you already know about these unmentionable rivers then you shouldnt need to be talking about them right? I for one dont want my spots spread around and agree with quest that it sucks to see one pop up on a internet forum that can be viewed by the whole world.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

someone11 said:


> Everyone and their brother/sister/mom/dad knows about the Carp. Ask any fisherman or hunter here at LSSU and they all know what/where the carp is and what you can catch in it. Im sorry but the Carp isnt a big secret.


You could get your own domain name and start your own forum, instead of whining about the rules here.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

ih772 said:


> You could get your own domain name and start your own forum, instead of whining about the rules here.


I already have my own website, thanks. I just find it kind of odd that they left the "unmentionable river" out of the list of rivers that can be named, its a common river. And obviously you can say the river name without giving specific spots to fish on the river out.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

i agree with him^. this makes the most sense. i also have my own website. all he and io are trying to point out is that we should be able to name the river. Not be allowed to say, for example, about .15 of a mile up the carp in 4.5" of water there was fish, but be allowed to name a river and get a report. a simple report wouldnt name spots. All were looking for is, for example, the carps got steelhed. pinks a good color. or something like that. nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mention it all you want on you own website, the rules are different here.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very well said troutguy and ih772. I can't understand why people register on a site, agree to the rules when they register, and then proceed to constantly complain about the site and the rules.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Those guys won't be around very long. They've been given just enough rope to hang themselves with.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Those guys won't be around very long. They've been given just enough rope to hang themselves with.


This is very true!! And the thing is there just about out of rope becuse they just can't follow the rule and let things go!! One of the mods will kick the stool out from under them soon enough..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess if the are unhappy, they could always ask for thier money back.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha wow...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

RippinLipp said:


> This is very true!! And the thing is there just about out of rope becuse they just can't follow the rule and let things go!! One of the mods will kick the stool out from under them soon enough..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Im pretty leinent and I usually don't watch the UP forums very much. But now I click on them every day. If some of the bitching threads hadn't been posted I probably would have been oblivious to all the goings on here. LOL


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

I completely understand everything about not spreading around the spots and rivers and what not, but the thread I attempted to start earlier about a river up there, My family's buying land up there on the river and I was just wondering what type of fish were in the river since I'm not familiar with it? I'm going to be fishing it regardless, but just asked a simple question that had nothing to do with a secret spot in a river or anything of that nature. What's so wrong with that, I'm not trying to start a fight or anything, but I didn't see any harm in my post?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Because it exposes that river. Your better off calling the dnr if you want info they will be more than glad to help and maybe better than what ya could get on here to.


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

Fair enough, never really thought about that option! lol


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Is the Carp river stocked with fish paid for with taxpayer money? If so, then why shouldn't the public be able to talk about it. That has generally been our rule. If it is a decent sized river and received some decent publicly paid for stocks, then we will allow posts about it.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

yes, it is stocked with salmon every year, and it is a big river. thanks for bringing that to the table here.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

It's not a big river though. The St. Mary's is a big river, Rainy R. is a big river, the ol' Miss is a big river, the Ausable is a med river say below the the 1st dam... as is the Manistee.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

uptracker said:


> It's not a big river though. The St. Mary's is a big river, Rainy R. is a big river, the ol' Miss is a big river, the Ausable is a med river say below the the 1st dam... as is the Manistee.


Excluding the St. Mary's id say its one of the biggest on the EUP.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That statement is a joke....

Here's a good example of something that happened to me a few years back....and really made a learning experience from:

Someone PM'ed me that they were coming up to see their son at LSSU. He wanted to take his kid out fishing for steelhead and was looking for a place for a day. I helped him out a bit and told him what I usually do..."Shhhhhh". Two days later he posted the exact location and pics of multiple steelhead from this certain area; right here on M-S. I went to that area the next day and there were eight guys fishing that spot where there was usually at most one fisherman. There were also new empty cans of corn laying around, cig butts everywhere, nasty spawn rags, etc. I'll never do that again....neither should you....

That's the reason stuff needs to be kept quiet. Now just suck it up and follow the rules, it's not any more difficult than following the rules of the road. Just do it and you won't have any issues or people pissed off at you. Would you give up a good bear hunting area? Would you give up a certain area there's been a big buck running around? Neither would I. Most people don't even know what other State I deer hunt.

The End....


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

some people clearly dont know how big the carp really is...:lol:


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Seems like some are kind of greedy. To me its not about the number of fish I catch. I can go with my buddies and not bring a pole and just watch them catch fish and still have a grand ol' time. Its not about the number of fish you catch. And if you're a good fisherman you can stand next to someone on the same river/stream and catch more fish than them, if thats what you care about.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

i agree 100% with this. its not about catching fish. its about having fun.


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

where did you find this information? CAn you tell me what was stocked, when and how many? As far as I have found... they river is not stocked with salmon every year...? And If you say you just want to have fun its not about catching fish, why is every post thread you start about who what when and where.. you ask what are you catching where are you catching and what are you using.... that doesnt seem like you just wanna sit back and enjoy 

I was just wondering how to look at your website too Fowlers, kinda curious to see what its all about




Fowlersduckhunter said:


> yes, it is stocked with salmon every year, and it is a big river. thanks for bringing that to the table here.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

The EUP sportsmans connection has a book called the upper penninsula guide to lakes and rivers has topo maps and fish stocking data in the back. my threads start with fishing questions, because i enjoy taking others fishing and sometimes take family/friends that are first time fisherman, and i would like for them to catch their first fish. im not saying i dont enjoy catching fish, and some of the questions are because i havent been to a certain area in a while, but not all of them are for me.

sure, my website is http://eupfishreports.webs.com/

website several friends and me started a 2-3 years ago. weekly-monthly fishing reports, pictures, videos.

walleyes-2005-3,500
chinook salmon-2008-2,100
brown trout-2007-4,000


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

someone11 said:


> And if you're a good fisherman you can stand next to someone on the same river/stream and catch more fish than them, if thats what you care about.


Exactly, I don't want to stand next to someone else and I don't want them standing next to me. Especially on a fragile pristine river in the U.P. It would be expected at the Tippy Dam, that's not what I/we want though.

Why can't you guys drop it? Maybe you should be put on time out so the message gets across....


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't read through the last 3 pages but all I'm going to say is that you don't really know how much traffic this site gets. I have googled stuff and seen my posts come up from this site but the name of the forum would be michiganbear, icefishingmichigan instead of michigan-sportsman.

The fact that I had guys from a crappy NY centerpin site stealing my posts from here goes to show that not only people from the Midwest but people all over the country are seeing what gets posted here. I post a lot especially since I have been sick in bed the last week, that may change soon...

From what I hear you guys got it good up there. I know for a fact without the internet there would be a lot less people crowding the areas I like to fish in the southern basin. Until you see the effects of naming unmentionables one may never fully understand. Also not all people respect the outdoors as much as we all do and that's a major problem...


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

steely74 said:


> Also not all people respect the outdoors as much as we all do and that's a major problem...


Agreed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok time to close this one down.


----------

